

The known unknowns of e-commerce startups - bernieyoo
https://medium.com/on-startups/ebe081f87616

======
madaxe
This sounds like my day-to-day.

We run the tech for a number of large eCommerce merchants. Not a day goes by
when _one_ of them doesn't do something odd/unpredictable, and send us down
the rabbit-hole, only to find that a temp in a warehouse/call-centre somewhere
has done something... clever.

This ranges from the experience in the article, through to warehouse staff
picking by picture, rather than SKU, through to customer services writing
credit card numbers in the 'customer note' field, through to infinite
discounts (buy X and get 10% off your order! unlimited uses per order!).

eCommerce is a minefield.

~~~
bernieyoo
Just a ton of SMH moments. It's really funny, and then you realize those
stupid things are costing you a lot of money.

